# JobSeeker payment: partner income threshold now to be $79,762



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

The Prime Minister and Treasurer on Monday 30 March 2020 announced extended arrangements for the JobSeeker payment.

The threshold for the 'Partner Pay Income Test' will now be raised from $48,000 per annum to $79,762 per annum, in order to allow more people to access the payment.

(https://www.pm.gov.au/media/130-billion-jobkeeper-payment-keep-australians-job)


----------



## Sandhills (Feb 9, 2018)

Well time to roll her out and get her working


----------

